# Central IL 2015/2016 winter



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Bout that time again.....


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

If anybody is looking for more work in the metamora/Germantown/Washington area let me know. Backing off this year.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

awddsm1;2034240 said:


> If anybody is looking for more work in the metamora/Germantown/Washington area let me know. Backing off this year.


backing off completely?...or just some?


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in 

Ive already started getting things ready, hoping to add another newer truck to the fleet this year wesport


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Got a pusher for sale if anyone needs one.

http://bn.craigslist.org/hvo/5293248846.html

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=163979


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

snocrete;2034327 said:


> backing off completely?...or just some?


I'm keeping about 25% of what I have been doing.


----------



## Ben C (Oct 28, 2015)

Planned on changing hydraulic fluid today, but apparently the wife thought my honey do list was more important.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Robinson_Cnst;2037576 said:


> Checking in
> 
> Ive already started getting things ready, hoping to add another newer truck to the fleet this year wesport


oh ya? What kind? Been a while since we've talked, but did I tell you we got a 450 dump?



awddsm1;2046814 said:


> I'm keeping about 25% of what I have been doing.


gotchya.....Unless 1 of my guys steps up to the plate and assumes some more responsibility (w/compensation for doing so, of course), I wont be looking to pick up any more snow work.



Ben C;2046896 said:


> Planned on changing hydraulic fluid today, but apparently the wife thought my honey do list was more important.


I hear ya! We're farther behind than normal, as far as winter prep is concerned...but we've also had an exceptionally busy year with our other work.


----------



## turn54 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well It's November. Guess it's time to start getting my head in the game. Not much change for me this year. Might have another truck or two going, but maybe have a skid and backhoe looking for work. We will see. Rob let me know if there's any of your old customers still looking for somebody. I should be able to help.


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Steven, if it's ok with you, I'll just pass your name and number on. 

Depending on timing, I may be able to help out if somebody local gets in a pinch or we get a monster storm.


----------



## FreitagSS (Oct 5, 2014)

I figured I had a day free so I started pulling equipment out of my shed. First plow I hooked up and it would only angle right. I was hoping to hook up and go this year Silly me. Been a pretty busy year for me and the grass seems to still be growing! I'm actually asking a few customers if I can mow again even though it's November!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Got a 12' Pro-tech pusher for sale that I need to get rid of ASAP.

Motivated to sell.

If you guys know anyone that needs one, let me know.



......


----------



## oakwood1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Haven't been on here for a while, I think Mike is about the only guy I've talked to in the past year or so. Was in a pretty bad car accident, left me using a wheelchair for pretty much the long term foreseeable future. Hoping/ready to get back at this year though. Going to get my plow truck adapted to drive and looking at maybe picking up a new skid.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

oakwood1;2053808 said:


> Haven't been on here for a while, I think Mike is about the only guy I've talked to in the past year or so. Was in a pretty bad car accident, left me using a wheelchair for pretty much the long term foreseeable future. Hoping/ready to get back at this year though. Going to get my plow truck adapted to drive and looking at maybe picking up a new skid.


Good to hear Steve! Hope you had a good year this yr! You guys still doing BPS in EP?


----------



## oakwood1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yea Mike we still got it. Been a pretty hectic year or so with all my stuff going on. I wasn't around work as much as I'd like to have been but I still got out and did a lot mowing. We had quite a few nice size retaining walls and patios this year. I've pretty much done about as much work as I can for the season so for right now I'm focusing on my therapy and hunting until the snow flies and hopefully then I'll be sitting in a nice new cozy skid.


----------



## Dawdy Services (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello every one hope you all have had a good summer


----------



## Dawdy Services (Apr 4, 2009)

*snow*

is everyone ready if we get some snow Saturday?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Dawdy Services;2057986 said:


> is everyone ready if we get some snow Saturday?


No, but will make due  I'm hoping its just a salt run....grounds temps are awfully warm still for much to stick, but the temp dropping through the day 2moro, might warrant some salting at a few particular places we do


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Don't worry. I threw the plow on the truck and everything worked, so I doubt we'll see much of anything. If it was broke, we'd get 4" min.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

awddsm1;2058562 said:


> Don't worry. I threw the plow on the truck and everything worked, so I doubt we'll see much of anything. If it was broke, we'd get 4" min.


lol....thanks...I feel much better now


----------



## FreitagSS (Oct 5, 2014)

Holy crap did the temp drop fast! Everything froze up and got slick in about a 20 minute period. And now they are saying a wind chill of 0 tonight.


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

How'd everybody make out?


----------



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

Just a salt run for us in Monticello and Champaign. Def slick out where its not treated.


----------



## FreitagSS (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't know about everyone else but I sure have got a lot of projects done that I didn't think were going to happen this year! Now I'm just wondering when old man winter is going to come around if ever!


----------



## oakwood1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well guys I'll admit it.. it's my fault it's not snowing yet..a sharp new bobcat s650 showed up at my shop this week. I'll work on pics later


----------



## Dawdy Services (Apr 4, 2009)

*it snowed*

This page is quiet 
anyone have a spare new clutch for a western ice breaker mine burnt up this morning


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Dawdy Services;2092793 said:


> This page is quiet
> anyone have a spare new clutch for a western ice breaker mine burnt up this morning


been kind of a slow winter, as far as snow/ice...plus one of our frequent posters got out of the biz....now he dosent come around anymore:waving:



FreitagSS;2073804 said:


> I don't know about everyone else but I sure have got a lot of projects done that I didn't think were going to happen this year! Now I'm just wondering when old man winter is going to come around if ever!


Same here...heavy or light winters, I've learned to make the most of them in whatever way that may be....regardless, it gives me a little break from the things we do the rest of the yrThumbs Up



oakwood1;2076765 said:


> . I'll work on pics later


So.......


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

snocrete;2095528 said:


> been kind of a slow winter, as far as snow/ice...plus one of our frequent posters got out of the biz....now he dosent come around anymore:waving:.


You referring to me? I'm still here, although I have to admit, this winter has been boring. Kinda glad I'm not relying on this winter to feed my kids.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

awddsm1;2095531 said:


> You referring to me? .


No....I thought you were still doing a few accounts????

I was actually referring to white gardens


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like you guys might get some action this week.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2096191 said:


> Looks like you guys might get some action this week.


Idk, my wifes pretty mad at me right now


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

snocrete;2096188 said:


> No....I thought you were still doing a few accounts????
> 
> I was actually referring to white gardens


I forgot about him.


----------



## oakwood1 (Jan 22, 2012)

As promised....better late than never right?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Very niceThumbs Up


----------



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## oakwood1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. I thought it'd many many years before i owned a piece of equipment this nice. Got the loaded cab option. Heat/Ac Air ride seat radio sound dampening. Feels like I'm running a lay z boy with a 10ft box on it. Dunno if this is the best place to throw this out but I'll probably be looking for a little work this summer. I know most guys got their own equipment. It'd be cool to hook up with someone maybe backfilling foundations or something. Fairly steady/repetitive work. Would be more than happy to talk if anyone was interested.


----------



## Dawdy Services (Apr 4, 2009)

snocrete;2096188 said:


> No....I thought you were still doing a few accounts????
> 
> I was actually referring to white gardens


what's he doing now?


----------



## Chaseh03 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dawdy Services;2119254 said:


> what's he doing now?


He works for Hicks Gas now


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Chaseh03;2124069 said:


> He works for Hicks Gas now


.....is that a new job? Because I know when he got out of the landscaping/snow business, that is not who he left to go work for.


----------



## Dawdy Services (Apr 4, 2009)

*winter sucked*

looks like winter maybe over it was not horrible but not great what you all think
I got kind of lucky only had a couple of brake downs and it was not to expensive to fix them


----------



## FreitagSS (Oct 5, 2014)

Dawdy Services;2127898 said:


> looks like winter maybe over it was not horrible but not great what you all think
> I got kind of lucky only had a couple of brake downs and it was not to expensive to fix them


I found out i may have taken on to many properties this year. I guess it was a good year to find that out though since there weren't a whole lot of storms. I guess I have to find more subs or buy a couple more trucks if I want to keep what I got this year.

Break downs weren't bad at all for me. All the snow except the last were nice and fluffy.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Dawdy Services;2127898 said:


> looks like winter maybe over it was not horrible but not great what you all think
> I got kind of lucky only had a couple of brake downs and it was not to expensive to fix them





FreitagSS;2127932 said:


> I found out i may have taken on to many properties this year. I guess it was a good year to find that out though since there weren't a whole lot of storms. I guess I have to find more subs or buy a couple more trucks if I want to keep what I got this year.
> 
> Break downs weren't bad at all for me. All the snow except the last were nice and fluffy.


Other than Western being behind on the demand for the new strikers/options for it, we had no issues. Once we did get the new spreader all setup, it worked really well.

I've been slowly trying to condense my routes over the last few yrs, get rid of pita accounts, etc....I'm getting closer, but would still like to get rid of some of the stuff we do, even if it means downsizing a bit. There are other things (non-snow work)we seem to be moving towards, and I'd like to continue on that path. Being diverse keeps things interesting, & helps ($) on low snow yrs.

Im always anxious for winter to be over about this time anyway!


----------

